# Height when measuring glass to fit in track



## Dutchy88 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to get the proper height for glass to fit in the tracks I know the thick track goes on top and the thinner one on the bottom but how do ya measure it do ya jst take say 5mm off? Then how do you fit it jst lift it in?


----------



## Monitor Madness (Jan 12, 2013)

It might depend on what brand you have but the cowdroy brand ones from bunnings state in there instructions to take 11mm off the opening height. 

Yeah you just lift the glass up into the top track which is thicker and then it drops into the bottom track. Here's the instructions from the ones I have. It's on the bottom half of the page. 

http://www.cowdroy.com.au/bb&plastrk.pdf


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 12, 2013)

Measure the height of the opening (without the runners) then take off either 6mm or 8mm. Sorry I can't remember which one it is, but I'm leaning towards 8mm. Then the glass just lifts in (insert the glass into the top runner first and it will just pop into place).

- - - Updated - - -



Womafan said:


> It might depend on what brand you have but the cowdroy brand ones from bunnings state in there instructions to take 11mm off the opening height.
> 
> Yeah you just left the glass up into the top track which is thicker and then it drops into the bottom track. Here's the instructions from the ones I have. It's on the bottom half of the page.
> 
> http://www.cowdroy.com.au/bb&plastrk.pdf



Listen to him, me and numbers don't get along to well lol. 11mm is right.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rito cheers for that


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 12, 2013)

you could try those things , or simply take a tape measure , measure from the inside of the top track down to about 2-3mm from the top of the bottom track , i was a glazier and whilst we knew those mathematics to work it out i hardly used them myself


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 12, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> you could try those things , or simply take a tape measure , measure from the inside of the top track down to about 2-3mm from the top of the bottom track , i was a glazier and whilst we knew those mathematics to work it out i hardly used them myself



Jst wondering coz ya use to be a glazier how much two sheets of 860x552 would ruffly cost I gotta ring a few glaziers jst get an idea while ya commenting haha


----------



## cagey (Jan 12, 2013)

as stated by Womafan, check the instructions that come wit hthe guides. Most have them.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 12, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> Jst wondering coz ya use to be a glazier how much two sheets of 860x552 would ruffly cost I gotta ring a few glaziers jst get an idea while ya commenting haha


ring around , everyones going to give you a different price your best bet will be to go with a smaller glazier imo i cant really give you a price as ive never payed full price when i have payed and the price i get in a small country town will probably be a hell of alot different to what you might pay in major citys etc let us know what you are quoted and i can tell you if its overly steep  

if your going 860 high though id recommend you use lam instead of standard float , id argue that no one should ever use float in a sliding track system with a living animal behind it as it leaves the weakest point exposed , the edges and if anything where to hit it and break it the glass can/will shatter to the inside of the enclosure , lam will hold its shape under the same circumstances , i wont go into to much detail of why i dont like float used in sliding tracks for reptile enclosure as ive been through it a few times on the forum , you can see my full argument in the "is australia behind in selling glass" thread in the diy section , basically its harm minimisation , we do it in every other aspect of the hobby but people dont seem to follow suit when it comes to glass


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 12, 2013)

As above. Standard Cowdroy instructions, measure your gap (without the track) the subtract 11mm. It's never failed me yet 
- just check both ends of the opening to make sure they're the same-


----------

